
Ask HN: Best practice to stay healthy? - Windson
What you eat&#x2F;What you do to keep yourself healthy?
======
byoung2
For the past few years I've been doing the most boring thing but it works. I'm
eating minimally processed foods, sticking mainly with vegetables, fruits, and
meat, avoiding bread, pasta, and any drink with calories.

For exercise I've been focusing on weight training, specifically compound
movements with a barbell (squats, presses, cleans, pulls) and HIIT for cardio.
I had been working out at home but recently I joined a CrossFit gym and I like
it better.

